# HELP Need a new replacement Scroll saw but tight budget



## rob39 (25 Jul 2016)

Hi all
Been a while since I've been on the site but had a fire and lost all my tools about a year ago. So I'm in need of a new scroll saw to replace my AWFS18 but my budget is £100  

So whats out there guys give me some hope, what do you recommend

AWFS16 http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ho ... saw-501247

Record ss16 http://www.screwfix.com/p/record-power- ... 230v/63745

Clarke ccs16 https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/clarke- ... croll-saw/

Einhell TH-SS https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/einhell ... -saw-230v/

rob


----------



## Claymore (25 Jul 2016)

.......


----------



## linkshouse (26 Jul 2016)

Andy,

I would avoid any of these (see my comments in this thread - https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/draper-saw-t98552.html and the link in there to my own topic on the problem that I had with my Record saw.

I have since bought a second hand Delta off eBay and love it.

If you can get the Delta that Brian has mentioned I would go for that.

Regards

Phill


----------



## NazNomad (26 Jul 2016)

+1 for the Delta.


----------



## JimiJimi (26 Jul 2016)

Rob, PM sent.

Jimi


----------



## brucio75 (26 Jul 2016)

I've got a SIP 16" saw. Had it for four or five years, never been any trouble.
Variable speed, tilting table, pinless or pinned blades.
Quick release lever at the top back, to release blade tension (don't get screw-type release knobs).
Very little vibration (I don't even bolt it down).
It was about £75 when I bought it-not sure of price now.


----------



## Aggrajag (26 Jul 2016)

I had a nightmare with that exact Einhell model, wouldn't touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## NazNomad (26 Jul 2016)

brucio75":1k2jtltt said:


> I've got a SIP 16" saw. Had it for four or five years, never been any trouble.



The motor on my SiP burned out.


----------



## AES (26 Jul 2016)

If I'm not too late, I echo aggragig's comments on the Einhell. Mine was a different model to the one shown in the link by the OP but I must say mine was almost completely carp. About the only thing you could say for it was that the blade did go up and down (but also side to side, as just one example of faults that I spent hours trying to fix - mostly without 100% success).

In my experience Einhell are a funny lot - they not only do a lot of "badge engineering" and employ a huge range of names for their own and for bought-in stuff but they also make stuff/get it made for others such as Lidl and Aldi - generally quite good stuff too (for the price). Some of their own label stuff is really quite good for the price too, other stuff is virtually unusable and complete rubbish. In that 2nd category I include not only the above-mentioned scroll saw but also a belt/disc sander - literally unusable.

In short, I'd steer well clear of that scroll saw.

AES


----------



## beganasatree (27 Jul 2016)

Who is Andy.


----------



## linkshouse (27 Jul 2016)

beganasatree":2meyiqlb said:


> Who is Andy.



Ha ha! I have no idea? I don't know how that got there and didn't notice it.

I haven't edited it out now or these comments wouldn't make sense.

Regards

Phill


----------



## Claymore (27 Jul 2016)

.........


----------



## brucio75 (27 Jul 2016)

Naznomad,
You can get spare parts from here:

https://www.sipuk.co.uk/01373scroll-sawspares

No idea of prices,
Bruce


----------



## NazNomad (27 Jul 2016)

It's scrap and my Delta is 10000000000000% better.


----------



## rob39 (27 Jul 2016)

Hi all
No worries I've been called a hell of a lot worse though being called Andy is terrible lol, luckily no one was hurt just was part of a period of disasters on the home front for us but what doesn't kill you can only make you stronger. 
I hear what everyone is saying about the saws and the AWFS18 was a great saw but that's my budget and that's my choices. So if anyone can advise on those that would be great.


----------



## Claymore (27 Jul 2016)

......


----------



## AES (28 Jul 2016)

Claymore, I too had a problem with a warped arm on the earlier Einhell model (which I bought direct from them, not via Lidl/Aldi).

For a while I was tempted to try and straighten the warped arm, but as it looked like cast "monkey metal" (on my model) I chickened out 'cos it was badly out of true. I then bought the Excali which is, of course, a whole different ball game in terms of quality (not to mention cost)!

@"Andy" (!) I have no knowledge of any of the others you listed, sorry, but as above I'd just say steer clear of Einhell.

AES (Andy - but not "that" Andy!)


----------



## rob39 (28 Jul 2016)

Trust me even the second coming could not resurrect it is completely destroyed amongst other things hence my budget. Rebuilding what we lost comes first but at least with a £100 scroll saw I can get started again but which one???
Andy no Rob no Andy #-o sod it just call me Fred ](*,)


----------



## NazNomad (28 Jul 2016)

That Delta is still available on Fleabay 302017865891.


----------



## AES (28 Jul 2016)

OK Bill

 

AES

(n seriously, good luck with the rebuild mate).


----------



## Claymore (28 Jul 2016)

..........


----------



## Claymore (28 Jul 2016)

.......


----------



## rob39 (28 Jul 2016)

Whats the Jet JSS16 like??? 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jss-16a- ... AqRq8P8HAQ


----------



## scrimper (28 Jul 2016)

rob39":3oszhlo5 said:


> Whats the Jet JSS16 like???
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jss-16a- ... AqRq8P8HAQ



Under the fancy casing it's another cheapo common saw with a Jet name, I would not buy one!


----------



## Walney Col (28 Jul 2016)

rob39":3hxw6as8 said:


> Whats the Jet JSS16 like???
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jss-16a- ... AqRq8P8HAQ


I bought one and was initially quite excited about it but sent it back after a week or so, the top because the bottom arms were so far out of alignment side to side I couldn't hold on to whatever I was cutting.

jet-jss-16-first-cuts-t81176.html

Col.


----------



## rob39 (29 Jul 2016)

I'm Getting a headache now :-? surely one of these cheapo's will work. Probably the AWFS16 due to the support Axminster give?


----------



## NazNomad (29 Jul 2016)

Don't get a headache, get that Delta. :-D


----------



## beganasatree (29 Jul 2016)

Hi Rob ,
Sorry to hear about the fire.The Delta is a good saw,I have used one in the past and i have another model of Delta at the moment.Was the fire recent ?If you need a hand with anything you can send me a PM if you would like some help.

peter.


----------



## rob39 (30 Jul 2016)

Thanks Pete
Everything is OK now just trying to rebuild what we've lost. My plan was to get a band saw so I could prepare timber/logs (get them to thickness/shape) for the scroll saw but I think I'll just spend the money and just get a scroll saw. What do you guys use to prepare timber/logs or do you just buy material ready to use


----------



## rob39 (30 Jul 2016)

Whats the Hegner multicut 1 variable speed like compared to the AWFS18
I know what the AWFS 18 can do as that was the one I had but the clamp holders are a pain and need work. The hegner is only £80 more

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-tr ... saw-501201

http://www.hegner.co.uk/multicut-1-scro ... -100w.html


----------



## Claymore (30 Jul 2016)

..........


----------



## rob39 (31 Jul 2016)

Cheers Brian
I think my plan is going for the AWFS 18 again and get the quick clamps. I initially thought the Hegner came with them but it doesn't. I would have to spend another £40 for these. The plan was get a band saw to produce my wood from logs then hopefully get a cheap but competent scroll saw to work with. But you need a decent band saw with at least 1hp - 1.5hp motor and that's going to be £400 + but scroll saws in the £100 bracket don't match up. Probably get a scroll saw then save for a decent Band saw.


----------



## NazNomad (31 Jul 2016)

Apparently you need a big magnet.... That helps you find the lost Hegner clamps when they disappear 'into the void' previously only occupied by spiders in your workshop.


----------



## Claymore (31 Jul 2016)

..........


----------



## Claymore (31 Jul 2016)

.........


----------



## scrimper (1 Aug 2016)

IMHO the AWFS18 looks to be a very decent saw, I have not tried one but to me it looks like a carbon copy of the Hegner but at a much more reasonable price. I have a Hegner and it is brilliant but you do have to pay a lot for the Hegner name!

I would be most interested to hear of your experiences of the AWFS18 if you get one.


----------



## rob39 (1 Aug 2016)

I did have the AWFS 18 unfortunately it isn't fire proof!!!, my only issue with it was the blade holders pretty useless. I bought some new handles for the clamps, which worked fine for a while then used a Steve good pattern for new handles and fitted new m5 bolts into them. Worked a treat. The AWFS18 is a very good saw


----------



## martinka (1 Aug 2016)

rob39":3w0vb6g6 said:


> Cheers Brian
> I think my plan is going for the AWFS 18 again and get the quick clamps. I initially thought the Hegner came with them but it doesn't. I would have to spend another £40 for these.



You only need one quick clamp, for the top.


----------

